# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Proxy.pac et filezilla

## fazpedro

Bonjour,

j'arrive  accder via mozilla firefox  mon ftp (j'ai mis quelques croix pour masquer.....) mais pas avec filezilla,
voici l'erreur que j'ai, et je ne vois pas ce qui coine, merci.


```

```

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

 Rponse du Proxy : HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden

IV-B-4-d. 403 - Forbidden

Un trs connu : la ressource demande vous est interdite d'accs. Soit parce que le serveur a t configur de cette manire, soit parce que dans une phase d'authentification vous n'avez pas fourni d'identifiants valides. La raison peut tre aussi plus large : votre adresse IP a t bannie, vous utilisez un client HTTP (navigateur) interdit (repr par les en-ttes accompagnant la requte et l'identifiant), etc... 

Regarde (ICI) sur le forum.

----------


## fazpedro

Oui, ok mais pourquoi j'arrive  y accder avec Firefox et pas avec Filezilla ?
Merci.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Je crois que Filezilla ne donne pas la bonne authentification il doit srement y avoir un paramtrage.

----------


## fazpedro

Finalement, j'utilise le logiciel "Total Commander" qui permet l'option 
Proxy HTTP avec gestion FTP :
J'arrive bien  accder  mon serveur,  y copier des fichiers et  en tlcharger..OK

Par contre, je n'arrive pas  supprimer un fichier sur mon serveur :
Message d'erreur : impossible de supprimer le fichier... ::cry:: 

Avez-vous une ide ?
Merci.

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

As-tu fait un essai en mode DOS ?

----------


## fazpedro

@ JML19 :

j'ai essay "Commande" puis "Fentre invite de commande"
mais j'arrive sur le disque C:\ et je n'arrive pas  aller au o:\ o se touve mon rpertoire ftp.... : comment faire ?  Merci.

----------


## fazpedro

Bonjour,

Avec le logiciel "Total Commander" :

j'ai essay dans Configuration "Options gnrales Copier/Supprimer"
=> dcoch la case : "Mthode de suppr.d'Explorateur..."

mais j'ai toujours le mme message :
Message d'erreur : impossible de supprimer le fichier...

Merci.

----------


## fazpedro

Bonjour,

j'ai rsolu en crant un fichier de suppression en PHP :



```

```

----------

